# What's In YOUR Closet?



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

You may remember "Fibber McGee & Molly" from the days of radio...(later TV)  The running joke was him opening that closet and.....






...sound familiar?


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2014)

LOL  ... NO,  luckily, no one will get killed when they open my closets.  

I like to stay organized and keep track of what I own.  Use it, throw out, or put in plastic bins that are labeled.:victorious:


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2014)

I only have one little closet under the stairs. It holds the vacuum cleaner and the ironing board and iron..no room for anything else..


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

a 30-30 lever action winchester


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

A FULTON 16 GAUGE DOUBLE BARREL & A MARLIN 22 cal BOLT ACTION MODEL 80.


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2014)

I can't say until the police leave.


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)




----------



## CPA-Kim (May 29, 2014)

My closets are very organized and neat.  I know where everything is and it isn't packed tight.  I don't have things that I don't use.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

What about the cluttered closets out there??  We can't all be neat-niks!


----------

